# My engine bay



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

A few of the local guys may have seen my engine bay pics posted on another forum. I thought i should post them on here as well.Basically the engine has been my work over the past 2 years where it was once to totally standard black rough cast engine bay. Since then its been constantly evolving into the way it is in these pics. It started inocently with a little Megs APC and when that was all done it let me see what i needed to do to make it just the way i like it.I have had all the usual cuts , bruises and grazes in the process but im ust about finished now. Only got a bigger set of turbos, AFM`s and turbo elbows to be fitted and she is complete--hope you guys like this and appreciate all that i have gone though with this build.


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

oooooooooh nice engine bay.. how much she producing?? is she running a single or the original twin turbo setup??

Sat :thumb:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Engine*

She will be running close to 500bhp in the next few weeks...Kept the twins and fitting Nismo N1 turbos


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

WOW  how much work involved there !!! - how did you polish up the components -- almost mirror finish - great attention to detail - loving the lighting :thumb:


----------



## Peach (Jun 20, 2006)

Stunning! My favourite engine of all time, but where are the pics of the rest of the car


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

Pics have been posted of the car a few times before but here are a few for you to save you having to do a search...


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

That car is perfect

hat off to you mate


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

simply awesome!!!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

barber said:


> That car is perfect
> 
> hat off to you mate


Dunno, could do with a clean inside! :lol: :lol: :lol:  No, smashing m8, honest.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW!!! porn porn porn"!"


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

That is a seriously sweet looking engine bay! I'm not normally a fan of neons, but on the rocker cover there, they look just spot on. Cracker! :thumb:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Engine*

Totally agree about neons.I hadly ever put these ones on and they will be for show use just to add that little bit extra to the engine bay.

Thanks for all the comments so far guys...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome    

I cant wait to get to NZ as one of those will be the second thing I buy after a house.

You can tell a fantastic amount of work has gone into that :thumb:


----------



## nicholassheppard (Oct 27, 2005)

Ronnie said:


> WOW!!! porn porn porn"!"


I agree.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Wow time and money anybody!

I'm sure looking back hough all the effort and cash feel worthwhile thats cool

Nice one


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Wow thats awesome!  

Wicked car to drive too :driver: :car:


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

markyboy.1967 said:


> She will be running close to 500bhp in the next few weeks...Kept the twins and fitting Nismo N1 turbos


Sounds nice  get some rolling road vids.. i love hearing these types of engines when there RR'd i remember when my mates supra went on the RR'd and it was like lag lag lag lag and a big sucking sound and from there on it just went mental :lol:

Looks like a pretty engine bay and the car looks stunning mate.. just nice and subtle not too ott as some skyline people do as i can't see how they drive with 1000bhp every day :lol: i cacked my pants in my mates 700 odd bhp supra.. but thank god it had a switchable map for everyday use... otherwise he'd be going sideways everywhere haha

Sat :thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Exceptional looking car mate :thumb:


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Plenty of horses on display their!


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow!!
Now that IS a good looking engine!!


----------



## lee9 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet :thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Amazing looking car, the engine bay is lovely.

Great job man!


----------



## Jules (May 21, 2006)

Please excuse me, whilst I just go and knock one out.........


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

that is one automotive porn, speechless


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Very nice one hell of a clean motor, love the workshop is that your garage?


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Very very very nice.

I love the illuminated cam cover! Never seen that before...

Given me a few ideas for my engine!

cheers,

Steve.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Engine*

Its never been done before. An idea i had after seeing the uprated colpacks i fitted. The other guys seem to change the plaque on the plug cover so i decided to to take it off and then cut away the cover itself. It was a bit of work as it needed smoothing etc to get it looking right.Im now very happy with the engine bay. It does need some more powder coating of parts though and she will be finished.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks superb that, nice car


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Gorgeous car, loads of work done there and very professionally done 2. Great stuff 

Clarke


----------



## Kevan (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh my god !!! I've fallen in love !!

You don't fancy a PX with my Gti-6 do you 

yours plus £1500 for mine :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

amazing!!!..


----------



## Manners (Mar 9, 2007)

What can you say? Top notch motor............:newbie:


----------



## BigAl_Devon (Nov 21, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

VERY VERY COOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Sweet mother of Christ.

That's THE nicest Line I've ever seen...oh my, moist! :lol: :thumb:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Skyline*

  Thanks guys... Glad you like the pics. Still got quite a bit of actual cleaning to be done. The bulkhead and the bottoms of the inner wings still need to be done but thats a tight area to get to by hand and i dont ever ever put any hose or power washer near the engine bay.

Got her out of hibernation yeasterday and gave her her first good run since some mods were done and my god im in love all over again--felling like a teenager once more....


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 2, 2006)

Markyboy, as i've said on strathy many a time, car is stunning, i've yet to see you about airdrie though!probably **** myself with excitement


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Skyline*

Its in hiding just now m8 due to the minor swirling on the car... Car was in hibernation over winter but thats her out now and you may see her around--Where are you from?


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm up in Salsburgh mate just before harthill, im usually kicking about airdrie though  hope i see the liner about


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Family*

I have family up your way then.You may know the Lafferty`s from up your way...


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Stunning engine bay mods


----------



## onksy (Jun 27, 2006)

*kool looking ride*

hey thats one of my fave motors of all time nissan skyline and producing that much bhp awesome car great pics


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dam thats a beauty


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Skyline*

Again many thanks for the comments folks....


----------



## Sparrow'90 (Jul 19, 2009)

I like ur work man  outstanding car


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

that is just car PORN,

love it mate.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Stunning, simply stunning.

This is exactly the car and modding style I want.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

jeeeezo, 3 year thread bump?


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

WOW never even noticed that. LOL


----------



## Goju5 (May 22, 2008)

Amazing attention to detail there and what a stunning car!


----------



## ebo007 (Feb 7, 2010)

awesome Moter u have there. Very Nice


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Blimey that is one serious car...Do you still own it as this thread is like nearly 3 years old lol...


----------



## srobrien (Feb 17, 2009)

Very sexy mate, love it! Subtle exterior mods as well, looks mint.

R


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

trebor127 said:


> Blimey that is one serious car...Do you still own it as this thread is like nearly 3 years old lol...


he's not logged on since september 2008, so no idea if he still owns it, he owned a show winning fto before the skyline equally as clean


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

Stunning car !!! Congratulations for your work


----------

